# nanny with wart like teats, need help



## poolgoats (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm new here so I hope I posted this in the right spot. My husband and I just recently bought boer goats. One of the nannys has what looks like warts on 2 of her teats. My question is: what could it be and can we treat it? We have clean with soapy water and benidine along with udder cream. Other than this problem she fine, more like a dog follows us around everywhere. She's eating good and running along with the rest. Please help. :whatgoat:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Boers are noted for having "extra teats"...what you are seeing could be what is called a teat spur, meaning that an extra teat tried to form on the main one. 

Welcome!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with Liz, I have boer/boer mixes and some have teats like what you are describing. IMO not a big deal, not sure if it's a big deal for people who raise show goats? But I've been told it is not a big deal.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Agree with the others. What you describe sounds like small extra teats. Can you get a photo?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I also agree with the others...as for show goat breeders ...we do not like them... as they are not showable....but... if you are not going to show... then it is ok.... :wink:


----------



## poolgoats (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm trying to get the photo attached, my computer isn't the fastest lol. they look more like clusters of whatever it is on her teats. Hopefully I'll have that pic on here soon. Thank you all


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Look at this post ...does it look like this ? pic at the top of the page

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=14867&p=186677&hilit=strange+teats#p186677


----------



## poolgoats (Jun 23, 2010)

pam: they don't look like that, they're smaller and more clustered together. I'm going go where I can get a better signal and see if I can get this pic on here for you to see. Thanks Pam


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

It is a symptom of magnesium deficiency. Easiest way to treat is to feed her dolomite. You can also put a couple tablespoons of Epsom salt in a gallon of drinking water. The warts will fall off in a few days after the mag deficiency is corrected.


----------



## poolgoats (Jun 23, 2010)

I can't figure out how to change size of picture.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

teat and udder warts


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW...I've never seen anything like that before, I hope the suggestion Cross Creek offered works for her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It almost looks like it's been sunburnt or something. We have a horse with a pink nose that gets that same looking thing from being sunburnt if you don't keep sunscreen on it. 

If you can get a picture of the udder on your doe we would probably be able to help further.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> pam: they don't look like that, they're smaller and more clustered together. I'm going go where I can get a better signal and see if I can get this pic on here for you to see. Thanks Pam


 Hmm....yep.. a picture will help... :chin:

poolgoats... you can use Photobucket http://www.photobucket.com to upload pics and then post them ....copy the img code and place directly into the message area of the post .....here is some links that may help you some......

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=11490&p=143990&hilit=posting+pictures#p143990

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=8887&p=112885&hilit=posting+pictures#p112885

Also ...you can use "Paint" ...search for paint on your windows computer ..click on it....to open... then find the image you want to change in size... click resize ...horizontal and vertical....make sure you save the original picture in another location... just in case....resize @ 75 to 50% at first....you will see the picture changing in size getting smaller....repeat as needed...then try to re-submit it to your post on TGS.... keep trying....if the picture appears small enough... but still is not accepted... then try to resize just a tad... at a time...less than 50%.. you don't want it to small...just get it to where TGS accepts the size... good luck ... :hug:
If you can't seem to figure it out... then email to me... your picture and I will submit it for you.... :wink:


----------



## poolgoats (Jun 23, 2010)

I hope this picture is okay


----------



## poolgoats (Jun 23, 2010)

here's another picture


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Are they painful to her? Any bleeding from the areas at all? At this point I think I would get her secured and gently wash the udder with an antibacterial solution, dry her well and maybe even take a scraping of them to a vet to look at under the microscope to see if theres a actually a virus involved and be able to plan a course of treatment.


----------



## poolgoats (Jun 23, 2010)

Liz- They don't seem painful. We've been cleaning it good the past couple of days. using soapy water to remove dirt, cleaning with benidine, and tonight used sulfur ointment. I thank eveeryone for all you advice. Hopefully we can get her fixed up she's such a sweet goat. we just got her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is something... I have never seen before... :scratch: ....is it possible... to have a vet take a look at it? :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldnt breed her with that condition seems like some kind of warts like you said but it could be cancer or just lesions 

I second the vet - its out of my league


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> I wouldnt breed her with that condition seems like some kind of warts like you said but it could be cancer or just lesions
> 
> I second the vet - its out of my league


^My thoughts exactly...


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Yikes. I about fell over when I saw that. My first thought is cancer. I would see what a vet says.


----------



## poolgoats (Jun 23, 2010)

We haven't checked with a vet yet. We have been keeping it clean and being the doctors ourselves. washing down, scrubing, and keeping ointment on it and believe it or not it is looking better. some have came off. We've giving her red cell and mineral block is out. Could be what cross creek was saying. Thank you all for your help. I'll keep you all posted and try to get some updated pics up by the end of the weekend.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Cool. I'm glad it is getting better. Please keep us informed, I have never seen anything like that before!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ooh, looks nasty!
well I hope your treatment works.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The block is better than none at all but I would suggest finding a loose mineral...goats seem to be able to get more out of the loose than the block.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Maybe it is mites? Just a thought.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

One of my goats had warts when I got her. I put her on epsom salts in the water until I could get her on dolomite. They started drying up and falling off in a few days and have not returned.


----------

